# juggin foam



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

where could i find some white noodles for making jug lines.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

We just bought the colored ones and spray painted them white. Takes a couple of coats. 

Add some reflective tape to the end of the pvc sticking out of the noodle. Makes it easier to see them with a spotlight.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

i guess that is going to be the easiest thing 
never used them before but after reading all the juggin post and questions i have to try it.


----------



## Spider Wire (Nov 16, 2009)

"S.S.I." here in Houston Tx has all the white foam anyone needs,they have the 2 1/2 " and the 3 " The 2 1/2"is .54 cents a foot and is sold in 6' stick for $3.24 plus tax , no center hole, you'll have to drill ur own, the 3" foam is .81 cents a ft or $4.86 for a 6'stick. You can call them at 713 862 -3900 or go by at 2211 Sabine St.

i hope this helps you out....


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Spider Wire said:


> "S.S.I." here in Houston Tx has all the white foam anyone needs,they have the 2 1/2 " and the 3 " The 2 1/2"is .54 cents a foot and is sold in 6' stick for $3.24 plus tax , no center hole, you'll have to drill ur own, the 3" foam is .81 cents a ft or $4.86 for a 6'stick. You can call them at 713 862 -3900 or go by at 2211 Sabine St.
> 
> i hope this helps you out....


thanks.


----------



## beto1 (Apr 26, 2010)

This might help

http://fishingnoodle.com/FISHING-NOODLE-FOAM-5NF004.htm


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

beto1 said:


> This might help
> 
> http://fishingnoodle.com/FISHING-NOODLE-FOAM-5NF004.htm


this is where I got mine they cut them to what length you want
or ship whole I think I got 24 12" for around 30.00 including shipping


----------



## ConspiracyMike (Oct 5, 2009)

there is a dollar type store over near cucos mex resturant in conroe that has cheap noodles for a buck.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

You can special order the white foam from ssi,Inc in 4" too . I made some "super jugs" with this foam and some neat dumbell type jugs by using 9" PVC and 2- 3 1/2 " pieces of the 4" on each end . I screwed a trotline clip in one of the end caps so these are easily adjustable . I do the same with my flagging jugs that I make by screwing a eyebolt into it through a trotline clip . I really don't use the screw in type eyebolt but the one that uses a nut. I have had too many screw in types pull out of the cap over time . Price of 4" is close to $2 a foot .


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

thanks for all the good info


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Me and my 10 year old son made these Friday evening. Used pool noodles from Walmart. They were a little high at $4 a piece but better than driving all over to find something cheaper. They are the larger noodles that they have 3 1/4". Drilled and taped the caps then used a nut/washer to back up the eye bolt. We also wrapped them with white duct tape. We are going this Friday and get all the tackle needed to rig them. He can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Nice looking jug . Have you tested it to see if it will flag ? I originally made some jugs with the one inch larger foam and they would n't flag properly . They sort of lean to one side when a fish pulled down on it . I found that I had to either make the pipe about 5- 6 inches longer or go with a heavier weight inside of the pipe . I originally had about 7- 8" of 3/8 rebarb . I found that the 1/2" was heavier and helped . My pipe was 22-24" and the foam was 12" . If you have it right , when you pull down on the line , the weight should line down insid the pipe and the jug will stand straight up . Just wanted to mention that to you because I was rather not happy that I had to remake all of my jugs that I originally made with the 4" foam . #36 and #48 tared line is nice to have too . It doesn't tangle much , the hooks don't seem to hook into it and it is real nice on your hands when you are fighting a big fish or a nasty hang up .


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

nice setup i made some this weekend myself i'll try to get some pics up this evening.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

sixshootertexan said:


> Me and my 10 year old son made these Friday evening. Used pool noodles from Walmart. They were a little high at $4 a piece but better than driving all over to find something cheaper. They are the larger noodles that they have 3 1/4". Drilled and taped the caps then used a nut/washer to back up the eye bolt. We also wrapped them with white duct tape. We are going this Friday and get all the tackle needed to rig them. He can't wait to try them out.


I use the white duct tape also,, it allows you the write on them till full then re wrap and write some more dates etc without having to replace the foam. also keeps the hooks from tearing the foam when wrapping them up for storage.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

*Flagging jug maker*

http://www.mudcatflaggingjugs.com/, This person makes jugs and will mail them to you. He will also sell you just the drilled foam, the jug, or the jug rigged out with how many hooks you want and how long you want the staging.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I made a few and like a lot of people decided to paint them instead of buying the white ones through the mail. I used the spray paint for plastic and it still flaked off, it didn't even stain the foam after it flaked off. I bought the ones that are shaped like the old hippie flower stickers. I wasn't trying to be cool I was just able to wrap my lines around the foam better with out it sliding off because of the shape.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I forgot to mention that the guys above are right on useing the tarred line. I use it on my throw lines but when I was building my jugs the stores that I went to were out, I'm rebuilding as soon as I buy some more.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyone know where to find foam logs in larger diameters, say 8" or 12"?

I'd like to say I'm jugging for the big ones, but it's really for training wheels on my kayak.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

impulse said:


> Anyone know where to find foam logs in larger diameters, say 8" or 12"?
> 
> I'd like to say I'm jugging for the big ones, but it's really for training wheels on my kayak.


 two 5 gallon buckets and 10 cans of spray foam should do it.


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like they ought to do a great job. I added a galvanized 4" wire ring to the top of all of mine. I now have a Pontoon boat and it makes it easier to grab them with my dock hook. I cut my noodle 12" long with a 24" 3/4" pvc pipe. I only cap one end. The larger the better if you ask me. Rough water makes it difficult to see the smaller diameter noodles. Good luck using them.


----------

